# UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?



## moritze (8. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich brauch mal euern Rat, wir haben ein Schwimmteich  das zweite Jahr im Betrieb nach NG. gebaut ca.90m³ Wasser mit FG. Den kompletten Teich vermörtelt. Die Pumpe steht separat im externen Pumpenschacht eine 13000er von NG. Unser Wasser ist z.Z. Grasgrün was haltet ihr von einer UVC Lampe ist die Grün Färbung dadurch gebannt? Und was bedeutet T5 bei den UVC Lampen, gibt es da auch sehr gute Lampen, welche nutzt ihr? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Oder sind die Lampen totaler Quatsch? Was muss ich beachten? Wie bekomme ich die Phosphate aus dem Wasser?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Moritze


----------



## Joerg (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Hallo Moritze,
das grüne Wasser sollte eigentlich keine dauerhafte Erscheinung sein.
Ist der Filterbereich gut ausgelegt, können die Pflanzen bald soviel Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser holen, sodass für die Schwebealgen kaum was über bleibt.

Das grüne Wasser ist auch nicht giftig - ist also nur ein optisches Problem.

UVC Lampen können den Zeitraum gut überbrücken, bis der Filterbereich dann seinen Dienst aufnimmt.
Am günstigsten erscheint mir bei dir eine Tauch UVC in der Pumpenkammer zu sein.
Diese verursacht dann keinen zusätzlichen Strömungsverlust. 
T5 ist der Anschlusstyp der UVC.

Hast du den Phosphatwert bei dir mal gemessen?
Wenn er zu hoch ist, kann das Phosphat über z.B. mit Eisen/Eisen(III)-hydroxid ausgefällt werden.


----------



## Sandra1976 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Hallo Moritz,
wir haben zwar keinen Schwimmteich aber dafür auch einen relativ neu angelegten Teich mit ca. 30.000 Liter Wasser, Kois, Stören, Orfen etc. Wir haben den Teich von der Folie bis zum Filter ebenfalls von NG. Wir hatten am Anfang auch sehr grünes Wasser, die Wasserwerte waren aber für den Anfang sehr gut. Wir haben uns auch aus optischen Gründen für das große UVC 55 von NG entschieden. Unser Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 2 Meter und die Sichtweite vor Einsatz des UVC Gerätes lag bei weniger als 10 cm. Innerhalb von 2 Wochen nach Einsatz des Gerätes hatten wir Bodensicht. Wir waren begeistert. Mittlerweile haben wir sehr viele Pflanzen gesetzt und brauchen das Gerät wirklich nur noch im Frühjahr, wenn die Sonne rauskommt und die Pflanzen noch Winterschlaf halten. Bei uns läuft der Filter auch wegen der __ Störe das ganze Jahr. Wir waren, sind, gerade für den Anfang, bevor der natürliche Algenkiller läuft sehr zufrieden. Für uns empfehlenswert!!
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Yogibubu (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Hi Moritze,

habe auch keinen Schwimmteich, aber etwas Erfahrung mit Algen. Habe nach dem ersten sonnenbedingtem „aufblühen“ des Wassers dieses Jahr die im Winter erworbenen UVC-Lampen in Betrieb genommen. 
Mit überzeugenden Ergebnis! Wasser klar ohne Ende. Eine Lampe (vor dem Filter) läuft non stopp, die zweite (im Filter) wird über den Dämmerungsschalter geschaltet und ist nur in der Nacht aktiv. 
Ich hoffe, beide abschalten zu können, wenn die Seerosen die Wasseroberfläche ausreichend abdecken…

Bilder: Vorher (2011) Nachher (März 2012) Vergleich...

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## moritze (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Hallo Leute, vielen Dank für eure Antworten,



Joerg schrieb:


> Hast du den Phosphatwert bei dir mal gemessen?
> Wenn er zu hoch ist, kann das Phosphat über z.B. mit Eisen/Eisen(III)-hydroxid ausgefällt werden.




Hallo Jörg, Phosphatwert konnte ich leider noch nicht messen , hab noch kein Messer . Muss ich unbedingt Thun , Danke für den Tipp.


Yogibubu schrieb:


> die zweite (im Filter) wird über den Dämmerungsschalter geschaltet und ist nur in der Nacht aktiv.



Hallo Andreas, warum hast du sie nur in der Nacht in Betrieb? hab ich schon öfter gelesen.
Ist das mit dem Dämmerungsschalter nicht schädlich für die UVC Lampe wenn sie  so oft an und ausgeschaltet wird? 
Was haltet ihr von Amalgam UVC sind die ihr Geld wert, oder macht es eine normale UVC auch.
Das ich mir eine Tauch UVC Kaufen werde steht schon mal fest, diese kann ich sehr gut in mein 110er KG Rohr legen vom ZST. Schacht zu FG. Ist ca. 1,20m lang. Was haltet ihr von dieser hier http://www.koi-herdecke.de/index.php/cat/c274_Tauch-UVC-Rota-Typ-A.html/page/2
 Wie viel Volt erzeugt so ein vorschaltgerät, mehr wie 12V ?

Gruß Moritze


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Hallo Moritze,
das Phosphat ist meist der limitierende Faktor beim grünen Wasser und einfacher zu entfernen als Nitrat.
Habe mir erst kürzlich den JBL sensitiv Test zugelegt und weiß nun warum mein Wasser nicht grün ist. 

Den Mehrpreis für die Amalgam kannst du dir sparen. Hatte vor kurzem ein intensives Gespräch mit einem Spezialisten darüber. 
Das einzige was eine nennenswerte Rolle für die effektive UV Strahlung in dem wichtigen Bereich darstellt, ist der Temperaturbereich in dem die Lampe arbeitet. 
Bis vor kurzem dachte ich auch, dass Amalgam deutlich besser ist.  

Wegen der Hochspannung im Schwimmteich frage ich mal bei einem Fachmann nach.


----------



## moritze (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Ja erzähl,  was meint dein Spezialist mit Temperaturbereich , zu kaltes oder gar zu warmes Wasser? Ich dachte das übernimmt die Luftschicht zwischen Quarzglas und Röhre. Welcher Bereich wäre Optimum? 

Gruß  Moritze


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Hallo Moritze,
vergiss es am besten, es ging auch noch darum ob mal wegen dem Temperaturunterschied in der Röhre die senkrecht oder waagerecht einbauen kann. Ein Hersteller wurde auf der InterKoi darauf angesprochen und wird die Optimierung mit seiner Entwicklungsabteilung besprechen.
Es geht um den optimalen Arbeitsbereich der beiden Varianten. Abweichungen davon sind nicht so gravierend, helfen aber das Ergebnis zu verbessern.

Eine normale UVC ist deutlich günstiger und die Unterschiede nicht so groß.


----------



## Nori (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Ob die Montage in einem KG Rohr zu empfehlen ist? (Strahlungseinwirkung auf das Material)
Ich würde zu einem Edelstahlklärer mit TL-Röhre und in deinem Fall 110-er Anschlüssen raten.
Die TL Röhren sind rel. günstig im Nachkauf (55 Watt Philips unter 25,- €) .
So ein Gerät kostet knapp 200 €.

Gruß Nori


----------



## moritze (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Hallo Nori,
du hast Wahrscheinlich recht.
Könntest du mir ein Link schicken wo ich so  eine Lampe mit 110er Anschlüssen  bekommen könnte?

Gruß Moritze


----------



## Yogibubu (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*



moritze schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas, warum hast du sie nur in der Nacht in Betrieb? hab ich schon öfter gelesen.
> Ist das mit dem Dämmerungsschalter nicht schädlich für die UVC Lampe wenn sie  so oft an und ausgeschaltet wird?
> 
> Wie viel Volt erzeugt so ein vorschaltgerät, mehr wie 12V ?
> ...



Hi Moritze

Mit dem schalten der Röhre habe ich (auch als Elektriker) kein Problem. Diese Lampe ist durchaus vergleichbar mit einer Kompakt Leuchtsofflampe, die man überall zu Hause hat. Und hier lässt man auch nicht Tag und Nacht das Licht brennen, damit diese keinen Schaden nimmt   (eine gewisse Schaltfestigkeit haben die Dinge schon)…Solange man diese nicht 100 mal pro Stunde ein- und ausschaltet…

Einen plausiblen Leitfaden gibt es außerdem hier…

Ein Vorschaltgerät produziert garantiert eine höhere Spannung als 12V – es ist halt kein Transformator. Ein Vorschaltgerät generiert eine höhere Spannung zum Zünden der Lampe, anschließend reduziert er diese. Für Dich als Betreiber dürfte das ohne Belang sein, oder worauf wolltest Du hinaus?

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## docmatze (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Hallo,

ich bin gespannt wann die ersten LED Module auftauchen werden, geben tut es dies schon seit 2 Jahren, auch mit der passenden Wellenlänge von 253,7nM.
An der Uni in Dresden wird geforscht, es gibt dazu auch schon ein pdf was ich aber leider nicht finde.

http://www.futureled.de/UV_Anwendung.html

Grüße
Matze


----------



## moritze (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*



Yogibubu schrieb:


> Ein Vorschaltgerät produziert garantiert eine höhere Spannung als 12V – es ist halt kein Transformator. Ein Vorschaltgerät generiert eine höhere Spannung zum Zünden der Lampe, anschließend reduziert er diese. Für Dich als Betreiber dürfte das ohne Belang sein, oder worauf wolltest Du hinaus?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Andreas



Hallo Andreas, 
ich will natürlich, wie jeder von uns, so wenig wie möglich an Gefahrenquellen einbauen, habe  zwar alles Doppelt mi FI Schaltern abgesichert aber man weiß ja nie? Also, mit einer Leitung, die 230Volt, direkt in meinem Teich führt, hätte ich ein ungutes Gefühl, selbst wenn ich diese abschalten könnte.

Eure Meinung  zum Thema Strom im Teich würde mich auch sehr interessieren.
Gruß Moritze


----------



## moritze (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*



docmatze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gespannt wann die ersten LED Module auftauchen werden, geben tut es dies schon seit 2 Jahren, auch mit der passenden Wellenlänge von 253,7nM.
> An der Uni in Dresden wird geforscht, es gibt dazu auch schon ein pdf was ich aber leider nicht finde.
> ...



Hallo Matze, 
sehr interessant die LED Geschichte, ich würde sage das ist die Zukunft, das ist es! 

Gruß  Moritze


----------



## docmatze (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Das ist es wohl ganz sicher
Wenn das auf den Markt kommt als fertiges Produkt, dürfte es die Stromkosten noch weit nach unten treiben.
Aber Wahrscheinlich wird es zuerst für die Industrie kommen, für den Privaten Markt wird es dann wohl noch dauern, leider.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Nori (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Zu deinen doppelten FI-Schaltern:
Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass das gar nicht gut ist, wenn man z.B. in eine von Haus auf durch einen FI-Schalter abgesicherte Leitung einen 2-ten FI einschleift.
Vielleich kann sich ja da mal ein Elektriker dazu äußern.
(Die PN bzgl. des UVC mit 110-er Anschluss hast bekommen?)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Doc (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Hab die Stromgeschichte vom Teich auch mit einem Schutzschalter extra abgesichert (Steckdose).


----------



## Yogibubu (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*



moritze schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> ich will natürlich, wie jeder von uns, so wenig wie möglich an Gefahrenquellen einbauen, habe  zwar alles Doppelt mi FI Schaltern abgesichert aber man weiß ja nie? Also, mit einer Leitung, die 230Volt, direkt in meinem Teich führt, hätte ich ein ungutes Gefühl, selbst wenn ich diese abschalten könnte.



Hi Moritze,

OK, jetzt verstehe ich Deine Bedenken. Nun, doppelt ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht unbedingt optimal. Ich als Elektriker würde folgende Lösung anwenden: 30mA für die gesamte Hausinstallation und den Stromkreis zum Teich (möglicherweise in einer zusätzlichen Verteilung) mit 10 mA absichern, oder Trenntransformatoren verwenden, für jeden Verbraucher einen!; mehr kann man theoretisch nicht tun (es sei denn, Trockenschwimmen  ) Voraussetzung ist natürlich eine gute „Erde“ (im elektrischen Sinne PE), also unbedingt durch eine Fachkraft messen lassen, denn einzig das Vorhandensein eines solchen FI-s ist noch keinesfalls eine Garantie für eine funktionierende Schutzmassnahme!

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Mark2111 (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: UVC Lampe Erfahrungen, welche?*

Hallo Leute

Bin beim stöbern auf das Teil gestossen.

http://www.ebay.at/itm/Tauch-UVC-34...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item4ab62599dd

Hab hier schon paar mal was von dem Koi Kichi gelesen.. Bayern wenn ich mich nicht irre?

Kann dieses Produkt jedoch nicht auf seiner HP finden :/

Taugt die was?

LG Mark


----------

